# Questions about ordering my first ever TT!



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello all

I am a newbie - about to be a first-time TT owner (actually first-time audi owner!).

This is the spec I am looking at.....

In short, I am looking for a nice, reliable, slightly sporty car. I drive all over the place for my job, so the diesel is ideal for me. I don't like automatics. I also want a safe car - hence why I am looking at adding lots of the safety options.

[*] Trim = S line (seems to have a lot of the extras I was looking at adding anyway)
[*] Engine = 2.0 TDI ultra 6-speed (I definitely want Diesel and I definitely want manual)
[*] Paint finish = Audi Exclusive paint finish in Velvet Purple (metallic or pearl - I'm not bothered which)
[*] Alloys = 20" x 9J '10- Y-spoke' design alloy wheels with 255/30 R20 tyres
[*] Headlights = All-weather LED headlights
[*] Sports Seats = Front Sports Seats with integrated head restraints Standard, Sports seats in Alcantara/leather with S line embossing on the front seats, Seats: Black with rock grey stitching, Dashboard: Black, Carpet: Black, Headlining: Black
[*] Seats = Electric lumbar support (I ideally would like the electric seats, but I don't want the super sport seats), Front centre armrest and heated front seats
[*] Equipment Lights = High beam assist, LED daytime running lights (standard)
[*] Equipment Exterior = Retractable rear spoiler (standard)
[*] Equipment Roof & Windows = Side and rear windows in heat-insulating glass (standard)
[*] Equipment Interior = Extended aluminium look interior (standard), Inlays - Matt brushed Aluminium (standard)
[*] Equipment Steering Wheel = 3-spoke flat bottomed leather-trimmed Sport multi-function steering wheel (standard)
[*] Equipment Comfort = Auto-dimming rear-view mirror with light and rain sensor package, Door mirrors - electrically folding, adjustable and heated, Deluxe Automatic Air Conditioning with integrated digital displays, Advanced key, Non-smoking package (standard), Storage and luggage package
[*] Equipment Audio & Communication = MMI touch (standard), Radio concert (standard), Audi Music Interface (AMI) (standard), Bluetooth phone connection (standard), Without Audi Connect (standard)
[*] Equipment Assistance Systems = Audi active lane assist, Audi parking system plus, with park assist, Audi side assist, Cruise control (standard), Reversing camera
[*] Equipment Safety & Technology = Audi Drive Select (standard)
[*] Audi Warranty = Audi Warranty covering you for up to 4 years or 75,000 miles
[*] Accessories = I am possibly looking at the pedal caps in stainless steel, and the Cobra tracking system.

So my questions.....!!!

[*] Does everything above sound ok? Any comments, advice, guidance about what I should/should not have?
[*] Are the standard LED lights ok - why would I pay the extra money for the matrix ones? Do I really need them?
[*] Someone on here made a comment about the awful 20" wheels - why are they awful? Does anyone have them and love them?
[*] Does anyone else have the velvet purple? I've never seen it in real life, but in photographs it is to die for!
[*] I haven't gone for the privacy glass. Is there any reason I should?
[*] I haven't gone for the LED interior lighting package. Is there any reason I should?
[*] I haven't gone for the auto-dimming door mirrors. Is there any reason I should?
[*] My husband loves his advance key on his car, so he thinks I should go for it. I've never had one. Any thoughts?
[*] What does "without Audi Connect" mean?
[*] Is Active Lane Assist worth it?
[*] Is the Parking System Plus with Park Assist worth it?
[*] Is Audi side assist worth it?
[*] Are any of the other assistance systems worth getting?
[*] I haven't gone for the Audi magnetic ride. Is there any reason I should?
[*] I haven't gone for the S line sports suspension. Is there any reason I should?
[*] We are looking at a PCP over 4 years - so are looking at the 4 year warranty extension. Is this sensible?

Anything else I should be considering? We were quoted a £4500 Audi contribution for the PCP.

I'm not in a rush to get the car. I was originally told 6 months for the purple colour, so I'm not expecting it before June/July ish. Obviously sooner the better! So again, any hints/tips/advice/guidance?

Thank you so much! I'm loving looking through all the photos of your TT's!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Too much for me to even think about answering, but someone will be along who knows more about the MK3 options.
So much simpler when I purchased my MK1 new, so best of luck with your MK3 purchase.
Hoggy.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome to the TT forum,I cannot answer all your questions but I can a couple.

The normal led headlights are absolutely fine but if you would like the indicators to sweep like the rear ones then you will need to fork out for the matrix headlights or else they will just flash on and off like a standard indicator,the matrix lights also enable the light to move when you are cornering to light further around the corner and they also allow you to leave your headlights on full beam and the light will adjust for oncoming traffic,another feature is if left on auto they will turn on when you unlock the car and also stay on for a time when you lock the car,good if you live somewhere or park somewhere dark.

The 20" wheels look great but they will make the ride harsher and more bumpy because the profile of the tyre will be smaller than the 19" wheels making for a harder ride,saying that it should not be too bad on the standard suspension but the car will sit higher and look less sporty,the sline suspension is 10mm lower so looks sportier but is a lot harder especially on 20"s and the mag ride is also 10mm lower so looks sportier but also gives a nice ride so is the best of both worlds.

Lane assist I believe is standard at least it is on the tts so you may aswell have it and could be handy on the motorway.

I hope some of this helps and I'm sure others will be along to answer some of your other questions soon.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

A lot of the answers to your questions are down to personal preferences, but here are my thoughts on a few of them that I have experience of from my TT.

[*] Are the standard LED lights ok - why would I pay the extra money for the matrix ones? Do I really need them?
*You don't really need matrix lights.*

[*] Someone on here made a comment about the awful 20" wheels - why are they awful? Does anyone have them and love them?
*I think most negative comments on the 20" wheels are with respect to the 20" option on the TTRS. The 20" option on the S line seem fairly popular*.

[*] I haven't gone for the privacy glass. Is there any reason I should?
*Only really if you like the black window look. It's easy and cheaper to have film applied afterwards if you ever change your mind, and the results are 90% as good as factory privacy glass. I personally think privacy glass would look good with your purple.*

[*] I haven't gone for the auto-dimming door mirrors. Is there any reason I should?
*I think auto-dimming and folding mirros are useful, especially if you go for the advance key, as the mirros folding is a good check that you've locked the car correctly.*

[*] My husband loves his advance key on his car, so he thinks I should go for it. I've never had one. Any thoughts?
*I'm a big fan of the advance key, you can just leave your key in your pocket all the time. It doesn't seem that popular though.*

[*] Is Active Lane Assist worth it?
*It think it's standard on all TTs, so you'll get it anyway. I wouldn't pay for it myself.*

[*] Is the Parking System Plus with Park Assist worth it?
*Not worth it. I've used it once, and that was the dealer showing me how it worked in their car park.*


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

As R_TTS says, a lot of it is down to personal preference and I guess most people can only comment on what they have and whether they would/would not order it again. For what it's worth from my perspective....

[*] Does everything above sound ok? Any comments, advice, guidance about what I should/should not have?*I've got the Hill Hold assist, which I find well worth the £90 extra*
[*] Are the standard LED lights ok - why would I pay the extra money for the matrix ones? Do I really need them? *I think standard are fine - the only difference is how the indicators sweep (looks good but IMO not worth nearly £1k) and the main beam, which can be effectively be left on. For my type of driving not worth it, but might be if you do a lot of miles on dark unlit roads. *
[*] Someone on here made a comment about the awful 20" wheels - why are they awful? Does anyone have them and love them?*Cant' comment on 20's as I have 19's but with lowered suspension which I find fine*
[*] Does anyone else have the velvet purple? I've never seen it in real life, but in photographs it is to die for!*Never seen, if I'm being honest I don't think I could justify a couple of grand on a fancy colour!*
[*] I haven't gone for the privacy glass. Is there any reason I should? *I think it's for looks more than anything, I've got it and prefer the look of the darkened rear windows.*
[*] I haven't gone for the LED interior lighting package. Is there any reason I should? *cant really comment as I don't have it*
[*] I haven't gone for the auto-dimming door mirrors. Is there any reason I should? *as R_TTS says, I like the folding part of it to help you know the car's locked, dimming less relevant for the interior mirror if you have privacy glass*
[*] My husband loves his advance key on his car, so he thinks I should go for it. I've never had one. Any thoughts? *sorry can't comment*
[*] What does "without Audi Connect" mean? *don't know sorry*
[*] Is Active Lane Assist worth it? *I think it comes as standard on the SLine, but not sure about the diesel*
[*] Is the Parking System Plus with Park Assist worth it? *I've got the sensors, which I find useful, but not the Park assist as generally I'm ok at parking [resists sexist comment here]*
[*] Is Audi side assist worth it? *dunno sorry*
[*] Are any of the other assistance systems worth getting?*see hill hold assist comment above*
[*] I haven't gone for the Audi magnetic ride. Is there any reason I should? *haven't got it but might give you the better looks with lowered suspension and comfier ride*
[*] I haven't gone for the S line sports suspension. Is there any reason I should? *see above!*
[*] We are looking at a PCP over 4 years - so are looking at the 4 year warranty extension. Is this sensible? *probably as I don't recall it being "that" expensive*


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Two things you haven't mentioned at all are the optional equipment packages.
If you are keen on all things techy (and want sat nav) then you need to include the Technology Package; many people on this forum think that vc (virtual cockpit) only comes into its own with the sat nav on display. Personally I don't use sat nav and did not spec the Technology Package (it's not cheap!)
I do however have the other optional equipment package which is Comfort & Sound. If you like your music then this is a must as the B & O sound system is outstanding. The Comfort & Sound system also gets you the deluxe air con system which adds to the 'classiness' of the interior (lovely integrated digital displays in the air con vents); the standard air con system by comparison looks low grade.
I would also strongly recommend the Hill Hold Assist, a giveaway at <£100.
Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

The high beam assist is not present on my S line. I think it's one of those false advertising things that Audi seem to do by using a / in the description? 
The deluxe heating is brilliant. I set the temperature to auto and all of th windows remain mist free. This is something that my last Audi suffered from and so did the current one until I discovered how it worked.
If you like your music then the B&O system is a really good option and I am so glad I was persuaded to go with the Navigation system. The traffic hot spots and safety cameras on the screen are really good. But you can go on & on if you aren't careful so spec to your budget.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Have a look at the Black Edition full spec. You get extras like tinted windows and Bose etc for not much more than s-line spec.... There is a purple one on here... In the Show us your TT pages... God knows what page though but shouldnt be too hard to find. Defo go for Hill Hold and Folding mirrors too.Sorry, Bang and Olufsson lol. Some people can be so picky ffs... Nicer wheels too


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> Too much for me to even think about answering, but someone will be along who knows more about the MK3 options.
> So much simpler when I purchased my MK1 new, so best of luck with your MK3 purchase.
> Hoggy.


 :lol:


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Reasty said:


> Welcome to the TT forum,I cannot answer all your questions but I can a couple.
> 
> The normal led headlights are absolutely fine but if you would like the indicators to sweep like the rear ones then you will need to fork out for the matrix headlights or else they will just flash on and off like a standard indicator,the matrix lights also enable the light to move when you are cornering to light further around the corner and they also allow you to leave your headlights on full beam and the light will adjust for oncoming traffic,another feature is if left on auto they will turn on when you unlock the car and also stay on for a time when you lock the car,good if you live somewhere or park somewhere dark.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

R_TTS said:


> A lot of the answers to your questions are down to personal preferences, but here are my thoughts on a few of them that I have experience of from my TT.
> 
> [*] Are the standard LED lights ok - why would I pay the extra money for the matrix ones? Do I really need them?
> *You don't really need matrix lights.*
> ...


Thank you so much for your comments


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Have a look at the Black Edition full spec. You get extras like tinted windows and *Bose* etc for not much more than s-line spec.... There is a purple one on here... I the Show us your TT pages... God knows what page though but shouldnt be too hard to find. Defo go for Hill Hold and Folding mirrors too


Bose?


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

minsTTerman said:


> As R_TTS says, a lot of it is down to personal preference and I guess most people can only comment on what they have and whether they would/would not order it again. For what it's worth from my perspective....
> 
> [*] Does everything above sound ok? Any comments, advice, guidance about what I should/should not have?*I've got the Hill Hold assist, which I find well worth the £90 extra*
> [*] Are the standard LED lights ok - why would I pay the extra money for the matrix ones? Do I really need them? *I think standard are fine - the only difference is how the indicators sweep (looks good but IMO not worth nearly £1k) and the main beam, which can be effectively be left on. For my type of driving not worth it, but might be if you do a lot of miles on dark unlit roads. *
> ...


Again, thank you  Appreciates lack of sexist parking comments. I am awesome at parking - it was my husband who added this on!!!!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Arbalest said:


> Two things you haven't mentioned at all are the optional equipment packages.
> If you are keen on all things techy (and want sat nav) then you need to include the Technology Package; many people on this forum think that vc (virtual cockpit) only comes into its own with the sat nav on display. Personally I don't use sat nav and did not spec the Technology Package (it's not cheap!)
> I do however have the other optional equipment package which is Comfort & Sound. If you like your music then this is a must as the B & O sound system is outstanding. The Comfort & Sound system also gets you the deluxe air con system which adds to the 'classiness' of the interior (lovely integrated digital displays in the air con vents); the standard air con system by comparison looks low grade.
> I would also strongly recommend the Hill Hold Assist, a giveaway at <£100.
> Hope this helps and good luck.


Thank you.

I haven't added the comfort and sound package because the B&O isn't really something I'm bothered about. However reading thousands of these threads... I haven't found one reason why I shouldn't, and I have added most of the options anyway!

I don't think I would use the Sat Nav option as I have brilliant sat nav software on my phone which I love. So I didn't think adding the Sat Nav would really benefit me.

I was wondering about the Hill Hold Assist at such a cheap price. Thanks!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Matrix said:


> The high beam assist is not present on my S line. I think it's one of those false advertising things that Audi seem to do by using a / in the description?
> The deluxe heating is brilliant. I set the temperature to auto and all of th windows remain mist free. This is something that my last Audi suffered from and so did the current one until I discovered how it worked.
> If you like your music then the B&O system is a really good option and I am so glad I was persuaded to go with the Navigation system. The traffic hot spots and safety cameras on the screen are really good. But you can go on & on if you aren't careful so spec to your budget.


Yes, and this is the issue. If price wasn't a problem, I would add everything. But price is something I need to stick within, and with the price rise is April... I have been trying to keep the cost less than £40K....


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Have a look at the Black Edition full spec. You get extras like tinted windows and Bose etc for not much more than s-line spec.... There is a purple one on here... In the Show us your TT pages... God knows what page though but shouldnt be too hard to find. Defo go for Hill Hold and Folding mirrors too


Thank you! Purple is non negotiable!!! I haven't looked at the black edition spec as I thought it would cost more for lots that I didn't want/need.... Will have a look - thank you!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Another question....

I would ideally like to have some of the interior coloured. Just a couple of hints of purple here and there. Is there anywhere you would recommend where I could go? I don't want cheap and tacky!!!

Or should I just leave the interior alone?

I was thinking of a bit of purple on the steering wheel.... geer knob etc??

Thank you


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mermaid_tt said:


> Another question....
> I would ideally like to have some of the interior coloured. Just a couple of hints of purple here and there. Is there anywhere you would recommend where I could go? I don't want cheap and tacky!!!
> Or should I just leave the interior alone?
> I was thinking of a bit of purple on the steering wheel.... geer knob etc??
> Thank you


Hi, Just leave it alone. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Another question....
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

I've just looked at the TTS spec.... If I go for the TTS, I can't have the Diesel engine..... So I guess the TTS is out, so I will have to stick to the Coupé.....


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

While it's not a mk3 Dash has an RS which is likely the colour your specifying on your new car

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1282298&hilit=purple

I like the interior led package, looks good at night, the puddle lights, door handle lights etc

Don't give Hoggy any idea's about changing font colour or he will start typing in RED

Also think you should either go for the black edition or get the factory tints, always makes a TT look good but a retrofit job is never as good as from the factory due to the elements in the heated screen

Anyway good luck with your new car 8) The audi contribution looks about right but I would push them a bit as the dealer can give you extra off, I was offered about £1200 extra off but that was a lot lower spec car and also this is q1. If you had ordered last month you could prob have got a extra couple of grand discount. Also check carwow, drive the deal etc. If it's a keeper read up on right to withdrawal clear the finance within 14 days either from savings or lower rate bank loan and keep the deposit contribution, if you plan to just hand it back just stick with the pcp.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

mermaid_tt said:


> Another question....
> 
> I would ideally like to have some of the interior coloured. Just a couple of hints of purple here and there. Is there anywhere you would recommend where I could go? I don't want cheap and tacky!!!
> 
> ...


What's with all the purple.Are you a rep for Cadburys ? 



mermaid_tt said:


> I've just looked at the TTS spec.... If I go for the TTS, I can't have the Diesel engine..... So I guess the TTS is out, so I will have to stick to the Coupé.....


And the obsession with the must have diesel...


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> While it's not a mk3 Dash has an RS which is likely the colour your specifying on your new car
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1282298&hilit=purple
> 
> ...


Thank you loads


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

leopard said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Another question....
> ...



Nope - not a rep for Cadburys! My hair is this colour, as is most of my house.... So naturally!!!

My other car is a Land Rover, so I'm allowed to have a girly purple car!!!

And I've only ever owned & driven diesels. Plus I drive a lot for work, so want the MPG as high as possible.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

bhoy78 said:


> Don't give Hoggy any idea's about changing font colour or he will start typing in RED


*Hi Mermaid TT, At this rate I'd very be surprised if you get your MK3 before July. :lol: :wink: :wink: *
Hoggy.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> While it's not a mk3 Dash has an RS which is likely the colour your specifying on your new car
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1282298&hilit=purple
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... This does look like the Velvet Purple. WOW!!!!!!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

*Hi Mermaid TT, At this rate I'd very be surprised if you get your MK3 before July. :lol: :wink: :wink: *
Hoggy. [/quote]

Well 6 months is what I was quoted for that colour... So that's what I am expecting........!!


----------



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

Mine is a manual diesel s line and the only options I added were the armrest (which I think is now standard) and auto lights and wipers (which gives you the lights on when opening and locking mentioned above anyway).

Things I wish I'd added:

Audi sound system (only a couple of hundred quid, much less than the b&o). Standard 4 speaker audio is not worthy of my car never mind your specced up c. £40k one.

Hill hold assist - it actually does this as standard but after some seconds it releases the brake. No brainier at the price.

Proper climate control - again, manual heating controls on a car like this is pathetic and this should be standard. The controls look better too with the temperature display.

Regular LED lights are awesome so agree matrix is a luxury you can probably do without

Mine doesn't have lane assist as standard so maybe that's a TTS thing? I don't miss it

Hope that helps!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Here to save you having to go back into the mk2 forum:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=977561&hilit=velvet+purple

Dash has more pics but I haven't seen him on line for a while but if your ever bored do a search in the mk2 forum for purple or cadburys we had quite a big thread about it when he got it.

Stunning colour imo. The one in that link has wheels more like the black edition (although it's not as rear windows not tinted) but would give you an idea of what the anthracite wheels are like against the purple. That's assuming the mk3 black edition has similar wheels as I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

The black edition is worth considering if using the PCP as it has a higher GFV (end value), meaning payments are a little lower for the extra options included.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't give Hoggy any idea's about changing font colour or he will start typing in RED
> ...


Hoggy you should ban the strange font colours, PITA reading it


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


 :lol: Terry that colours surely got you thinking about changing your order


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes mate a nice custom made brown should do it :lol:

I will then ask ReTTro fit to code flashing yellow lights into the bumper :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't laugh but you really can get a brown

https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/sear ... t&fr=yfp-t


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

mermaid_tt said:


> My hair is this colour, as is most of my house.... So naturally!!!


Was the house purchased via Purplebricks? 

Assuming you continue to use this forum don't be surprised if you get some snide comments about a diesel TT.
There are some on this forum who have a very snooty attitude towards diesels. My own mk3 is petrol but I see nothing wrong with having a diesel.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Here to save you having to go back into the mk2 forum:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=977561&hilit=velvet+purple
> 
> ...


Ha, that's really funny.... The photo on the last page is the one I held up to the man in the Audi garage saying "this is exactly what I want" !!!!! :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> Don't laugh but you really can get a brown
> 
> https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/sear ... t&fr=yfp-t


So what your saying after all your oohing and aaaaghing you have decided on a Mk3 TTS in an off shade of Sh1t  it's a start I guess!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

blaird03 said:


> The black edition is worth considering if using the PCP as it has a higher GFV (end value), meaning payments are a little lower for the extra options included.


Thank you - this is really really helpful!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Arbalest said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > My hair is this colour, as is most of my house.... So naturally!!!
> ...


Purple bricks.... Now there's an idea...........!!!!!! :lol:

Ah, I wondered why the downer on diesels!!! We have another car that does 0-60 in under 3 seconds.... So I don't need a petrol for performance! I need economical diesel!!!!!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't laugh but you really can get a brown
> ...


haha I am getting very tempted but def not brown, might stick with black like my heart, made the mistake of looking at the show us your mk3 thread, just need to resist for now...

I think that purple TT looks really good especially in the sunlight. Did once see an exclusive pink TT makes you wonder why the TT gets the hairdresser tag


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


pink? YUK!!!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

mermaid_tt said:


> pink? YUK!!!


viewtopic.php?f=19&t=837721&hilit=cadburys :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mermaid TT, *if Amulet Red wasn't avail, * then Purple would be a colour I could like.  quite classy  :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Right last one cause this is making me want a purple TT

http://www.vehicleimagezoom.r66.co.uk/? ... =602724489

That's a big compliment from Hoggy there, never seen him give his endorsement to any colour other than red 8)


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

blaird03 said:


> The black edition is worth considering if using the PCP as it has a higher GFV (end value), meaning payments are a little lower for the extra options included.


With my original spec, I'm being quoted 41,055 ROTR

Add in the comfort package just to get the B&O speakers, I'm being quoted 41,590 ROTR

Change to the black edition with the same spec (and a couple of extra things as standard) and I'm being quoted 42,445ROTR

So changing to the black edition adds just under £1.4K.... Is it really worth it??


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mermaid TT, *if Amulet Red wasn't avail, * then Purple would be a colour I could like.  quite classy  :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


very classy  there has never been any other option for me


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Right last one cause this is making me want a purple TT
> 
> http://www.vehicleimagezoom.r66.co.uk/? ... =602724489
> 
> That's a big compliment from Hoggy there, never seen him give his endorsement to any colour other than red 8)


 :-| :-| [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

See, velvet purple is a winner!!!!!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Doesn't the b&o come with the black edition? not looked at mk3 spec list in detail but pretty sure it does that's one of the reasons its a good buy


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > pink? YUK!!!
> ...


Nope, that first one is way to pinky!!!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


The purple is nice on the TT just not the font!

Did Edinburgh Audi not have a bright pink TT at one point-what an absolute mess it was


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> Did Edinburgh Audi not have a bright pink TT at one point-what an absolute mess it was


Yeah I reckon that's the one I seen, think it was a tts or an rs cant remember, seen it parked outside asda :lol:


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Doesn't the b&o come with the black edition? not looked at mk3 spec list in detail but pretty sure it does that's one of the reasons its a good buy


Yes it does come as standard with the Black Edition. So that's an extra £1300 for privacy glass and B&O sound system and the 20" x 9J "5-V-spoke" design alloy wheels in titanium matt with 255/30 R20 tyres (£550). So £750 extra without the wheels.....

Or I add the B&O to the s-line and it's an extra £600.....

So I'm still not sure I'm seeing all the benefits in going for the black....??

Am I missing something????


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mermaid TT, *Velvet Purple MK1 TT*, wonderful choice.  :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

bhoy78 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Did Edinburgh Audi not have a bright pink TT at one point-what an absolute mess it was
> ...


Edinburgh STILL have the Pink TT sport on the showroom.... has been in and out of the showroom for over 6 months - away to get rid of it at other dealers in the group, but it keeps coming back, wonder why !


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

If you check the Audi calculator on a TTS BE for example and change nothing the monthly payment is c.£469, a non BE is c.£446.

However by the time you add privacy glass and bose it would take the monthly above the £469 as the GFV is higher on the BE


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Dont think Drive the Deal website doing TT just now.... Go on Orangewheels website and build your car there to see if that helps? Oh and Carwow as previously said


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

blaird03 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


I think it must be a sign, you must buy this car 8)


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mermaid TT, *Velvet Purple MK1 TT*, wonderful choice.  :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


 :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

blaird03 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


Possibly sent to Hamilton audi, round the corner from the asda but the one I seen had a private plate on it, so maybe there's 2!!!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks all. Really helpful comments. Any other hints/tips/advice? We are looking to place the order in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> I think it must be a sign, you must buy this car 8)


haha tempting


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The only benefit to not choosing the purple would of course be the slim chance that you could take delivery before the 1st April and avoid the tax increase


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > I think it must be a sign, you must buy this car 8)
> ...


I was meaning for Blaird but the fact you jumped on this shows that your ready to buy. Sort it out with a nice brown wrap, I'm sure they will offer a huge discount to shift it 8)


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> The only benefit to not choosing the purple would of course be the slim chance that you could take delivery before the 1st April and avoid the tax increase


Exactly.... the ONLY benefit!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not enough of a benefit for me to consider!!!!!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

and likely save 3 or 4 grand but it's stunning so feck the tax



TerryCTR said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


haha wonder how many jobby brown TT's they have in stock, maybe I will get that magical 25% discount after all!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll just leave this right here

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ed&adPos=6


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


Well it is hard to forget the impact it has on you on the showroom floor. It is a pity my TTS has just been built this week or I could have been swayed


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> I'll just leave this right here
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ed&adPos=6


 :lol: Your killing me Terry!!! I'm going to skulk back to my natural habitat in the mk2 forum, it's to tempting in here!!!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Are you going to get the car detailed before collecting out of interest?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

mermaid_tt said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > The black edition is worth considering if using the PCP as it has a higher GFV (end value), meaning payments are a little lower for the extra options included.
> ...


A lot of the differences on the black edition are very subtle,any silver that's on the exterior of the car is piano black so this includes the grill,door mirrors,rear diffuser and a few other extras,also as you mentioned you get the exclusive wheels (550 extra) which personally I think are the best wheels they do for the TT that's why I got them,you get the bang and olufsen sound system,and the privacy glass,it just makes the car look abit different from the norm.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Reasty is there any actual pictures of the black edition? I tried doing a search the other day but couldn't find one


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> Are you going to get the car detailed before collecting out of interest?


Was this to me? If so, what does detailing mean? Sorry. I've never owned an Audi before, or had a brand new car before. This is all soooooooo new to me!!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Reasty said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > blaird03 said:
> ...


Aha, that makes more sense - thank you. Yes, I really do like those wheels too....


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Reasty is there any actual pictures of the black edition? I tried doing a search the other day but couldn't find one


Someone has one on the "show us your TT" thread.... There was discussion about the wheels only being available on the black...


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks will have a look


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Reasty is there any actual pictures of the black edition? I tried doing a search the other day but couldn't find one


If you go to YouTube and type in Audi tts and put it on recently uploaded,there is a walk around of a red tts black edition at a motorshow,it's absolutely stunning,or I should have mine beginning of Feb so I'll be uploading some pics then.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

mermaid_tt said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to get the car detailed before collecting out of interest?
> ...


 No sorry it was meant for reasty as I thought he was collecting his car from the same dealership as me

Detailed is just professional cleaning with a polishing machine to correct paint defects and then I'll be looking for a long protection coating that lasts 3-4 years


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

mermaid_tt said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasty is there any actual pictures of the black edition? I tried doing a search the other day but couldn't find one
> ...


download/file.php?id=274426&mode=view


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Reasty said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasty is there any actual pictures of the black edition? I tried doing a search the other day but couldn't find one
> ...







The link to the video of tts black edition.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Thanks will have a look


page 81 onwards from Cwrawk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

mermaid_tt said:


> Someone has one on the "show us your TT" thread.... There was discussion about the wheels only being available on the black...





Reasty said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


Thanks both of you. Just seen the pic, will check out the video now

edit just seen the vid very nice, windows don't look as tinted as they do on the mk2 but maybe that's just because of the bright lighting


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

As a complete newbie, I'm finding it hard to see the differences between the black and the non-black. What would be really helpful is a side-by-side photo comparison!!!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


I don't think I am going to get it detailed but I will certainly be putting a coat of wax on as soon as I get it home,mines being delivered to Audi Sheffield.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Reasty said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


Is that the actual wheels you get, I didn't think they were in the option in the U.K. so I avoided the black edition


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

mermaid_tt said:


> As a complete newbie, I'm finding it hard to see the differences between the black and the non-black. What would be really helpful is a side-by-side photo comparison!!!


Easiest things to spot are on the black,the wing mirrors and the front grill aand lower grill vents are complety black,on the non black these things are silver


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Tried to show the difference from the configurator...


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

very very subtle!!!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

The link to the video of tts black edition.[/quote]

Is that the actual wheels you get, I didn't think they were in the option in the U.K. so I avoided the black edition[/quote]

The Audi configurator is letting me choose those wheels for £550.....


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


As I am also getting the TTS from the same dealers...
Yes I am planning on a new car protection detail. I have current TT protected with a nano sealant 3 years ago and still protecting the paintwork.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

They are not the standard wheels you get on the black,they are a £550 extra only available on the black edition and well worth it I think and I've got them so definitely available in the uk.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Ha ha, I've just sent my husband the 2 photos... Asked him which he prefers. He said the bottom one without any hesitation. Does that mean I'm getting a black edition then?!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

mermaid_tt said:


> Ha ha, I've just sent my husband the 2 photos... Asked him which he prefers. He said the bottom one without any hesitation. Does that mean I'm getting a black edition then?!


The man knows ya see,subtle difference but he knew ha ha


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Reasty said:


> They are not the standard wheels you get on the black,they are a £550 extra only available on the black edition and well worth it I think and I've got them so definitely available in the uk.


Yeah they are nice no doubt about that, I would have liked all the black touches but wanted to keep the silver wing mirrors particularly as I went for mythos black.

Dammit-to late to change now!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Reasty said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha, I've just sent my husband the 2 photos... Asked him which he prefers. He said the bottom one without any hesitation. Does that mean I'm getting a black edition then?!
> ...


And bless him.... Seeing as this is my Christmas present.. I can't very well argue, can I?!??!??!?! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > They are not the standard wheels you get on the black,they are a £550 extra only available on the black edition and well worth it I think and I've got them so definitely available in the uk.
> ...


Don't worry about it mate, black edition black cars don't suit it as well as the other colours. It kinda looks out of place having the black grille with the silver mirrors on a black car. Apologies if anyone has ordered a black black edition :lol:

The wheels are nice though, what's the standard black edition alloys

edit not sure on the mk3 but black edition TTS mk2's kept the silver wing mirrors


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > They are not the standard wheels you get on the black,they are a £550 extra only available on the black edition and well worth it I think and I've got them so definitely available in the uk.
> ...


The silver and black will look the nuts where as I thought the nano and black would look better than the nano and silver at least it does in the configurator in my opinion.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Reasty said:
> ...


The standard black edition alloys arnt a lot different from the ttrs wheels,sort of bent forward spokes that are half black and half silver,I don't like them.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

The other thing I forgot to mention is that on the black edition TTS roadster you get the wind deflector which is other wise extra,just for anyone else reading this who is considering the black edition roadster.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I vaguely recall looking at them on the Configurator now that I have just there and I decided that I'd stick with 19s-my old age kicking in for ride quality.

These are the black edition standard wheels on the TTS not very nice imo



Also I think the black grill and silver mirror combo can work, I wish I still had this for now


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeh exactly terry,they are horrible which is why I paid the extra for the very nice wheels ha ha they sure know how to get you to spend even more money don't they.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

:lol: yeah that was the plan all along no doubt


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Like the optional black edition wheels, the stock one's not so much... Nice bmw why did you get rid of it so long before your new arrival


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't want the hassle of trying to sell close to when the TTS finally arrives and to avoid the further depreciation hit.

Ironically I had 2 buyers interested in the car days after I sold it to Evans Halshaw but getting rid meant I saved 3 months payments and broke even on the car ignoring my deposit I put in. So here I am enduring a hire car for work next week, likely to be a focus/astra diesel [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

hehe well probably the best option, just imagine how fast the TTS will feel after a week in a diesel astra!

Liking that beemer looks very mean :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> hehe well probably the best option, just imagine how fast the TTS will feel after a week in a diesel astra!
> 
> Liking that beemer looks very mean :evil: :evil: :evil:


Yeah it was mate don't remind me! Rwd drift off a roundabout was always nice this time of year :twisted:

I just couldn't help but look at the M4's though and almost went down the road of ordering one of them over the TTS but sense took hold and I knew my TTS would encourage you along in the correct manner


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Right, have just been told by the husband that I'm getting a phone call tomorrow afternoon to confirm my spec. Then the order will be placed. He said definitely go black! So black edition it is!!!

So my overnight decisions are as follows......

1. Matrix Headlights (£945) or standard LED.....??

2. Technology package (£1490) or not.....??

3. LED interior lighting package (£270) or not.....??

Probably a no to all 3 above unless there is some amazing reason why I couldn't live without them???


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

1. Standard LED.
2. If you use sat nav a lot then yes, if not, no.
3. Personal preference really. Its ok. Doubt you would miss it if you didn't have it though.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

mermaid_tt said:


> Right, have just been told by the husband that I'm getting a phone call tomorrow afternoon to confirm my spec. Then the order will be placed. He said definitely go black! So black edition it is!!!
> 
> So my overnight decisions are as follows......
> 
> ...


Tech pack makes the VC it is nothing without the nav function in future I can see the nav equipped car having more kerb appeal over a non nav car when it comes to sell


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

That's my view, it's a bit of a joke how much they charge for it but without it the fancy screen becomes a lot more useless and come resale if you ever plan for that you know it will hit the residuals


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I think the answer to all 3 is they are all nice to have if you can stretch the extra cash for them,personally I went for the matrix lights but only because they look cool AF,my black edition tts roadster comes with the led lightning package anyway and the sat nav I didn't go for as I generally know where I'm going or use a map but I do wish I had specced it in hiensight and may well have it retro fitted later along the line,I'm undecided.so basically all are not essential but nice add ons to have if you have the money.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

mermaid_tt said:


> Right, have just been told by the husband that I'm getting a phone call tomorrow afternoon to confirm my spec. Then the order will be placed. He said definitely go black! So black edition it is!!!
> 
> So my overnight decisions are as follows......
> 
> ...


You won't regret the matrix lights on dark winter nights down windy country lanes!

Tech pack includes satnav, while you may not want the navigation capability itself, I have the map displayed all the time, again great in the dark when you don't quite know how far ahead that turning is or whether there is a sharp bend coming. And the VC would be dull without it...


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

keithS said:


> You won't regret the matrix lights on dark winter nights down windy country lanes!
> 
> Tech pack includes satnav, while you may not want the navigation capability itself, I have the map displayed all the time, again great in the dark when you don't quite know how far ahead that turning is or whether there is a sharp bend coming. And the VC would be dull without it...


Also, do the Matrix Lights not use the Nav data as predictive input (andicipating bends before you turn in)?

The audi blurb seems to imply that they do:


Audi said:


> Matrix Beam
> 
> Audi Matrix Beam LED headlights boast a fascinating design for day and night time driving, plus, they offer new functions not available elsewhere.
> 
> ...


So therefore I would assume, although not essential, Tech pack is useful in conjunction with Matrix Lights for that reason.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

The "extras" I had on my s line and would spec again are the hold assist, B&O and the audi ring puddle lights. Everyone comments on the puddle lights, have yet to meet anyone who thinks they ott!!!!!!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks all  interior LED lights is a no.

Tech package and matrix lights.... Still undecided.....


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I confess I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I had some answers to your questions (all from my personal perspective) so though't I'd throw those in first and then go back to see who disagrees 

[*] Does everything above sound ok? Any comments, advice, guidance about what I should/should not have?
Doesn't look like you've got a lot of extras on there. Obvious gaps imho are Tech pack to get Sat Nav. You say you drive a lot so I'd imagine this would be a valuable addition

[*] Are the standard LED lights ok - why would I pay the extra money for the matrix ones? Do I really need them?
I've got Matrix and while they're a talking point they're just lights. They all do shining and dipping. Save the money unless it's no object

[*] Someone on here made a comment about the awful 20" wheels - why are they awful? Does anyone have them and love them?
Yes. I do and they're gorgeous. The ride remains great. That said there are nice smaller options but the 20's are a personal choice. I wouldn't change mine and I've upgraded from the TTS standard wheels

[*] Does anyone else have the velvet purple? I've never seen it in real life, but in photographs it is to die for!
A friend of mine does. Personally, it's not for me.

[*] I haven't gone for the privacy glass. Is there any reason I should?
I have it and no there's no reason why you should. I don't think I'd bother again

[*] I haven't gone for the LED interior lighting package. Is there any reason I should?
No. None at all. Just like matrix they're all shiny.

[*] I haven't gone for the auto-dimming door mirrors. Is there any reason I should?
No. Again I have them and the folding part is important to me (dips in reverse and on lock) but I've never been dazzled by my door mirrors (rear view yes, door, no)

[*] My husband loves his advance key on his car, so he thinks I should go for it. I've never had one. Any thoughts?
Guess what! I have this  I WOULD get it. Works brilliantly.

[*] What does "without Audi Connect" mean?
It means you don't have the online services. These are all pretty crap and I never use them. Just check one thing though, I do use google traffic ALL the time it's brilliant and integrated with Sat Nav to give you real time traffic choices on your route. You haven't got the tech pack though iirc so connect is pointless.

[*] Is Active Lane Assist worth it?
Nope

[*] Is the Parking System Plus with Park Assist worth it?
If you can't judge the end of your car when it's 4 feet away yes. Otherwise no.

[*] Is Audi side assist worth it?
Nope

[*] Are any of the other assistance systems worth getting?
Nope

[*] I haven't gone for the Audi magnetic ride. Is there any reason I should?
Not really. I have it and it's great but it's not going to change your life.

[*] I haven't gone for the S line sports suspension. Is there any reason I should?
I have no contribution here. The sports suspension is too hard if it's your only chooice. If you can adjust for comfort / sport etc it's OK. I run mine in comfort all the time. Dynamic is too hard for daily use.

[*] We are looking at a PCP over 4 years - so are looking at the 4 year warranty extension. Is this sensible?
No. Take a chance and save the money.

Anything else I should be considering? We were quoted a £4500 Audi contribution for the PCP.
Not really. It's a great car out of the traps. Don't spend too much but as I said before you may want to think hard about the tech pack.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

EvilTed said:


> I confess I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I had some answers to your questions (all from my personal perspective) so though't I'd throw those in first and then go back to see who disagrees
> 
> [*] Does everything above sound ok? Any comments, advice, guidance about what I should/should not have?
> Doesn't look like you've got a lot of extras on there. Obvious gaps imho are Tech pack to get Sat Nav. You say you drive a lot so I'd imagine this would be a valuable addition
> ...


Thank you, that's super helpful.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

mermaid_tt said:


> Thanks all  interior LED lights is a no.
> 
> Tech package and matrix lights.... Still undecided.....


Matrix I'd say don't take it UNLESS you spend a lot of time driving through small unlit roads. While very impressive technology, it's not worth the money in my opinion.

Tech package I personally couldn't do without. I also used my phone's GPS before this car, as it is way better than most car GPS.
Yet, the VC would feel very empty without the nav functions, and it performs pretty good.
I can imagine I'd be looking to retrofit GPS to my car very quickly if it didn't come equipped with it.
As mentioned before, I also use it to know how far I am from bends, especially on unknown twisty roads.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Omychron said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all  interior LED lights is a no.
> ...


Thank you Omychron.

I do live in a part of the UK that has lots of unlit country roads, so I could see the matrix lights being useful. I do get what you are all saying about the tech package. Most people are pro than against....

I guess when the phone call comes to confirm the spec I will have to see if adding both make much of a difference to the monthly PCP payments... That will be the deciding factor...

Thanks all. You've all given such helpful comments. Personal opinions/preferences are what I was after. And hearing how some people would go for certain things if ordering again is incredibly helpful.

I will let you know what the final spec is.

And I got my tt forum car stickers in the post this morning... Thank you! Now all I need is the car.....!!!!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Ok, done. I went for the tech package but not the matrix lights. Order is being placed as we speak!! Soooooooo excited. I've wanted a tt for years!!!!!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

mermaid_tt said:


> Ok, done. I went for the tech package but not the matrix lights. Order is being placed as we speak!! Soooooooo excited. I've wanted a tt for years!!!!!


Congrats by the time you get it this thread will be bigger than the RS one! :lol:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, done. I went for the tech package but not the matrix lights. Order is being placed as we speak!! Soooooooo excited. I've wanted a tt for years!!!!!
> ...


Im not even sure thats possible :lol: :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Reasty said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > mermaid_tt said:
> ...


Could always spend the next 150 days, discussing Miss Purple's wheel choice  :wink:


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, done. I went for the tech package but not the matrix lights. Order is being placed as we speak!! Soooooooo excited. I've wanted a tt for years!!!!!
> ...


 [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

I could update you daily if you like ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

mermaid_tt said:


> I could update you daily if you like ?!?!?!?!?!


Got a feeling you might just do that :lol: did they give you a rough estimate of when it should be ready?


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > I could update you daily if you like ?!?!?!?!?!
> ...


 

Up to 6 months. Person who is dealing with the order is going to try and get rough timescales tomorrow and will let us know. Because of the colour - could be up to 6 months. But that's ok. That is what I initially thought - will so be worth the wait. Anything sooner is a bonus!

I am hoping that my order will soon appear on My Audi so I can track it from there. I have a feeling this may become a daily obsession.....!!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Well done, especially going for the exclusive paint choice. Now you have to forget all about ordering a car for at least 4 months otherwise the wait will be unbearable. 8)

Even if you post here every day it could still be more interesting than the RS thread, all we post about is awful wheels. :lol:


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

brittan said:


> Well done, especially going for the exclusive paint choice. Now you have to forget all about ordering a car for at least 4 months otherwise the wait will be unbearable. 8)
> 
> Even if you post here every day it could still be more interesting than the RS thread, all we post about is awful wheels. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Note sure if you have seen the Purple TTS on Autotrader (and there may be more) -

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ars&page=1


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

blaird03 said:


> Note sure if you have seen the Purple TTS on Autotrader (and there may be more) -
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ars&page=1


pmsl I can see a cancelled order coming on and a tts in the driveway by tomorrow night


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > Note sure if you have seen the Purple TTS on Autotrader (and there may be more) -
> ...


This would be amazing and also make this thread a lot shorter :lol:


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Venetian purple? Wrong colour!!!!!!!!  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

mermaid_tt said:


> Venetian purple? Wrong colour!!!!!!!!  :roll: :lol:


Looks like we will be making it to at least page 10 then :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Reasty said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Venetian purple? Wrong colour!!!!!!!!  :roll: :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > mermaid_tt said:
> ...


And there ya go...page 10  :lol:


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Here you go then... I found it -

https://www.facebook.com/EdinburghAudi/ ... 705034219/


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

blaird03 said:


> Here you go then... I found it -
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EdinburghAudi/ ... 705034219/


Barbie and ken will be delighted! :roll:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

blaird03 said:


> Here you go then... I found it -
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EdinburghAudi/ ... 705034219/


You wouldn't loose that in a car park!!! it was a while ago I seen that colour I reckon it was on a mk2 tts, bet Edinburgh audi have been continually phoning that woman and offering her an amazing deal on a mk3


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

bhoy78 said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go then... I found it -
> ...


I'd be embarrassed about going back to it in a car park.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh it was certainly getting some looks


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

blaird03 said:


> Here you go then... I found it -
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EdinburghAudi/ ... 705034219/


I just had to laugh when the guy says "Note the really aggressive lines on the front there."


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello, me again!!!!

So... Deposit paid and order placed. No build date yet... Am waiting on this.

I went for the black edition 

Another question....

The dealer is telling me that I can't have the wheel protection insurance, because the wheels are diamond cut. I've been reading this thread...

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1370721

And other forum members are saying diamond cut is included. But the dealer won't have it.

Any help/advice/suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Try Audi customer service 0800 699 888 They are open 7 days/week.

Warranty or insurance section.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

brittan said:


> Try Audi customer service 0800 699 888 They are open 7 days/week.
> 
> Warranty or insurance section.


Thank you, will give them a call today!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Called Audi UK..... They said that each dealer uses their own 3rd party insurance company, so it is very possible that diamond cut wheels are not covered. The lady I spoke to also spoke to a colleague and they said that diamond cut wheels are not covered generally.

So I'm confused, as the other thread makes it sound like diamond cut wheels are definitely covered???


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

mermaid_tt said:


> Called Audi UK..... They said that each dealer uses their own 3rd party insurance company, so it is very possible that diamond cut wheels are not covered. The lady I spoke to also spoke to a colleague and they said that diamond cut wheels are not covered generally.
> 
> So I'm confused, as the other thread makes it sound like diamond cut wheels are definitely covered???


Interesting.. I ordered the black edition with the upgraded wheels (20") and have been 'sold' the protection. 
I can always pull out prior to taking delivery


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

As Audi said on the phone to you, none of the wheel or tyre insurance policies Audi dealers sell actually have cover provided by Audi themselves, but thirdparty companies. Essex Audi Group where I bought my car from use a company called autoprotect for example. Different dealers will use different thirdparty providers, all offering slightly different policies, so unfortunately checking what other people on the forum have cover for won't help that much. You need to actually find out which company your dealer uses to provide the insurance and contact them to be sure.

Logically you would think the information given to you by your dealer would be correct, as otherwise they are missing out on a little bit of easy commission for themselves, but as we all know expecting a car dealer to behave logically can be too much to ask.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

R_TTS said:


> As Audi said on the phone to you, none of the wheel or tyre insurance policies Audi dealers sell actually have cover provided by Audi themselves, but thirdparty companies. Essex Audi Group where I bought my car from use a company called autoprotect for example. Different dealers will use different thirdparty providers, all offering slightly different policies, so unfortunately checking what other people on the forum have cover for won't help that much. You need to actually find out which company your dealer uses to provide the insurance and contact them to be sure.
> 
> Logically you would think the information given to you by your dealer would be correct, as otherwise they are missing out on a little bit of easy commission for themselves, but as we all know expecting a car dealer to behave logically can be too much to ask.


Thank you R_TTS

I just want to be absolutely sure!!!

I will find out who the insurance company is and contact them direct.

Thanks again


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

I've been offered Lifeshine by Autoglym. £499. Is it worth it? Soooooo many other forums scream no, and suggest going for a professional detailer.

I've googled professional detailers in my area. How do I know which one to go for? Anyone used any detailers in the South East of UK?

Thank you


----------



## Jmr78 (Apr 25, 2016)

I used www.detailyoureyecandy.co.uk they also have a facebook page. Located in Maidenhall and was a bit of a trek for me but worth the effort. Was amazed by the results of their new car treatment. Would fully recommend.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Jmr78 said:


> I used http://www.detailyoureyecandy.co.uk they also have a facebook page. Located in Maidenhall and was a bit of a trek for me but worth the effort. Was amazed by the results of their new car treatment. Would fully recommend.


Thank you  they're roughly 2 hours from me, so ideally something closer would be good.

The new car treatment is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Try detailing world they will list various detailers and treatments on offer


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

£500 should get you a very good new car detail together with whatever finish you want; be it a ceramic coating, high class wax etc etc.
If you go ahead with something like that, ask whoever does the work how to look after the car afterwards in terms of how to wash it (not the £5 job at an ex petrol station), and what basic equipment to buy - definitely no sponges and no leather chamois.

The Lifeshine stuff typically comprises £20 worth of materials applied to the car by an uninterested, poorly paid person with, at best, totally inadequate training. The only benefit from it, is to the wallet of whoever sells it to you!

You could try asking some local car dealers who they use for sorting out paintwork problems.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> Try detailing world they will list various detailers and treatments on offer


Thanks TerryCTR...

I was looking at detailing world earlier and I couldn't work out how to find the various detailers..... Think I'm being very dumb!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

brittan said:


> £500 should get you a very good new car detail together with whatever finish you want; be it a ceramic coating, high class wax etc etc.
> If you go ahead with something like that, ask whoever does the work how to look after the car afterwards in terms of how to wash it (not the £5 job at an ex petrol station), and what basic equipment to buy - definitely no sponges and no leather chamois.
> 
> The Lifeshine stuff typically comprises £20 worth of materials applied to the car by an uninterested, poorly paid person with, at best, totally inadequate training. The only benefit from it, is to the wallet of whoever sells it to you!
> ...


Thank you, that's really helpful


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

There are some listed under the traders section, if none are in your area you could try putting a post up I'm sure the members will be able to recommend local detailers


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Could try here -

http://gtechniq.com/detailing-services/

the is product based, and other detailing products are available


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks all.... Will have a good look around  it's not as though I've got to rush.... Time is definitely on my side!!!!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

EXCITEMENT!!!!! 

Just had this email from the dealer:

"I have just checked on the status of your new car & we have a provisional build date of week 17 (Last week in April).

Assuming that the car is built to this schedule, we should see it here 3rd/4th week in May 2017.

This is still an unconfirmed date & as such could move forward as well as back."

[smiley=sunny.gif]

Soooooooooooooo exciting!!!!!!! I was hoping for July!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

Haha just in time for the good weather


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Swiffyc said:


> Haha just in time for the good weather


Indeed... I can put the roof down.... Oh no, hang on.... I didn't go for the roadster!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

mermaid_tt said:


> EXCITEMENT!!!!!
> 
> Just had this email from the dealer:
> 
> ...


The excitement begins! Great news it's moved forward! From your expected date! 8)


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Not long now, that's been a wait and a half!


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Ours might be on the same boat...


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

handyman said:


> Ours might be on the same boat...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

The times practically flew in, another purple rinse and it will be time for collection


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


bhoy78 said:


> The times practically flew in, another purple rinse and it will be time for collection


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

if there were purple smilies.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

handyman said:


> Ours might be on the same boat...


Oh gosh! 
Did you see the news?


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice try. Not particularly funny.

That was from 2015: https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/201 ... -operation


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

handyman said:


> Nice try. Not particularly funny.


I respectfully disagree.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

How very welcoming...


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif]

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

handyman said:


> How very welcoming...


Come on mate, chill out. It was a bit funny and it wasn't taking the p*ss at anyone. You're not on the BMW forum now, one or two here do have a sense of humour.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm still giggling!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

My car has arrived at the dealer............... I've seen a video clip of it!!!!!!!!!!! 

Picking it up Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

What about yours??


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

mermaid_tt said:


> What about yours??


The tracker says that it's in the UK. It's been like that since Saturday. Part of me is hoping it will get delivered to the dealer tomorrow or Thursday but this seems very unlikely.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

handyman said:


> mermaid_tt said:
> 
> 
> > What about yours??
> ...


 :x :?

Fingers crossed for an update soon??


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep, it's at the dealer. Collecting Saturday, can't wait!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

handyman said:


> Yep, it's at the dealer. Collecting Saturday, can't wait!


Photos?!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

sneak preview............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks nice, I like the colour 8)


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks great with the sun on it. Colour really pops


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you :lol: I am soooooooo in love with it!!!!! Drove 100 miles in it yesterday just picking it up from the dealer and driving it home!!!!


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Definitely a unique color fitting of your forum username.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

ormandj said:


> Congratulations! Definitely a unique color fitting of your forum username.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Couple of pictures in the sun this afternoon!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow that's stunning congrats 8)


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats mermaid_tt, that's pretty sharp, my wife would love that colour.
Mine is still probably 3 weeks of train and truck away.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow! This colour is something.
Congrats!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you all  I couldn't be more pleased with it!!!

Being detailed this weekend..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Here we go...... freshly detailed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:mrgreen: looks amazing!


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> :mrgreen: looks amazing!


Thank you


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Thread necromancy, awesome colour 

Is it velvet violet? If so, did you get a paintcode? I've got that on my MK2 but never knew the paintcode.


----------

